# Chicken Hibachi



## Jessica_Morris (Sep 22, 2011)

Does anyone know how to make chicken hibachi? 

I would love to be able to make the fried rice with Chicken, Carrots, Zucchini, and Onions. My boyfriend got me to liking it about 3 months ago and I swear it like I crave it all the time. The "Good Good Sauce - White Sauce" that they give you to put on it taste amazing. 

If anyone knows how to make it, I would greatly appreciate the advice!


----------



## jabbur (Sep 22, 2011)

It is difficult to make good hibachi at home because most stoves don't get as hot the commercial grills used in the hibachi restaurants.  The rice will be softer than at the restaurant since it is difficult to really fry it well.  You can get a good flavor though.  Be sure to use soy sauce, salt, pepper, and toasted sesame seeds to get the flavor right.  My son used to work as a chef in a Japanese Steakhouse and he could not repeat his cooking at home.  He tried to teach me but most of the time it didn't come out as good because of the lower hear factor.  Still okay but not the same.

The sauce is a bit easier
Here's a link to a recipeJapanese Steakhouse White Sauce (Yum Yum Sauce, Shrimp Sauce, Sakura Sauce) Recipe


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 23, 2011)

I love hibachi! Especially the chicken. There is a great place here that has lunch for like 10.00 and it is the full sized dinner portion. I love going there.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 23, 2011)

A hibachi is a portable Japanese burner that is used to cook food tableside.

I'm presuming Chicken Hibachi involves cooking the chicken on a hibachi. Otherwise, it makes no sense.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 23, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> A hibachi is a portable Japanese burner that is used to cook food tableside.
> 
> I'm presuming Chicken Hibachi involves cooking the chicken on a hibachi. Otherwise, it makes no sense.


 
In the west, the hibachi is what the Japanese call a "shichirin". In Japan, a hibachi is used only for heating an area.

"Hibachi Cooking" in the west is sometimes also referred to for Teppanyaki style cooking also.


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Sep 23, 2011)

A hibachi is a portable Japanese Burner that is used to cook food table side... the meal has everything cooked on the hibachi grill so therefore it's Chicken Hibachi..


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 23, 2011)

If it is small skewers of chicken cooked on a charcoal fire then it could be Yakitori chicken. 
Sauce:
1/2 cup sugar
1/3 cup mirin
1/3 cup sake
1/2 soy sauce
1 clove garlic (optional)
ginger juice (optional)
Cook it down to almost a glaze. Cook the chicken until it is almost done then brush on the sauce. Cook just a bit more then serve. 
If it is cooked on a flat top then it is "Teppanyaki" style cooking and not hibachi. Hibachi sonds better than flat top grill. The stuff in the bottles being squirted on the food is usually what you see in the sauce recipe above. Some places add a higher proof liquor to the Sake so it flames better.


----------

